# My newest ray



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my new Henlei it's just temporary with my breeding pair of marbles I'm moving it up to my top tank but she ate 15 min out of the bag and ate prawn and smelt immediately I was very impressed thanks again Charles from Canadian Aquatics very nice and active ray and wow great quality and jet black it even has nice little faint spots also


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful ray


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the dark side! 

now you need to get that hen a significant other!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lmao yes yes mike I know I'm thinking of selling my other paired marbles for 1 male Hen and then I'm done lol for now


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beautiful hen, nice and black, grats on the pickup


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Lmao yes yes mike I know I'm thinking of selling my other paired marbles for 1 male Hen and then I'm done lol for now


you will never be done lol black rays are an addiction!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not even done and photo is already up.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice to meet you tonight, just as i came through the door this ray really stood out.Beautiful markings and look to it.Very plump and healthy, i just watched it up until the minute you came.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Lmao yes yes mike I know I'm thinking of selling my other paired marbles for 1 male Hen and then I'm done lol for now


ya right you old stinker ....youll never be done..


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol I'm a stinker aint I Ben Yes I will never be done


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, should get them in pair. Next will be Black Diamond right? .


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Omg lol I guess but yeah I'm going to get another one for sure I have to sell the pair of mables from upstairs so I can put the Hen upstairs but thanks for the kid words everyone I figure if I can keep all my rays in good health like they are and they even breed so it means they are very happy so then it's time to move up lol


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is a short video for Charles of the Henlei eating and in her new tank upstairs

My stingray tank - YouTube


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a full tank shot now with her settled In


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That henlei is so much like a leo.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank! So whats next!? Your tig looks big too!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I need a new tank but I need a 36" base also I can not go beyond 6' wife would have my balls so I need to sell this setup with stand so i can get a new one everything is kinda crowded so if anyone has one I would be interested 72x36x26 or close to


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

please excuse the language


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> I need a new tank but I need a 36" base also I can not go beyond 6' wife would have my balls so I need to sell this setup with stand so i can get a new one everything is kinda crowded so if anyone has one I would be interested 72x36x26 or close to


yea you will need a 3 foot wide tank for sure. hens grow quite big and they will need the space. check out titan aquatic and get a price quote!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ray looks beautiful your tank gives me something to strive for.


----------

